# do you still do a villager's requests even after you've maxed them out?



## deSPIRIA (Dec 15, 2017)

i rarely do, i only do so if they give out the materials i want (only wood, for now) i'd never use a request card on them though, i'd feel like that would be a waste to do.
if my campers got to level 20, i probably would still do requests for them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 15, 2017)

Yeah, I like to collect the materials so I still work on them and do stuff for them, plus you get bells each time also so I don't want to miss out on those. Same as you, I'd never do any additional requests as it'd be kind of pointless IMO, only time I use request cards is when I need more of their stuff or I'm trying to raise the friendship so I can invite them over. =D


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 15, 2017)

Yes I do. I like to get the random bells and materials as the reward.


----------



## HHoney (Dec 15, 2017)

I?ve heard the higher level players still do the requests because you get material from them - and sometimes ?bonus?. Every extra material helps!

I know I did multiple requests for Tex when he was maxed out just to get more cotton.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 15, 2017)

Yes, I still do them because they give me bells, and supplies.  Every little bit helps.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 15, 2017)

nope, unless they have materials I need. I'm working on maxing out all of the villagers at my campsite right now, and since I'm still kinda new I've only maxed them to level 7 lol


----------



## Bcat (Dec 16, 2017)

Only if I really need their materials. Otherwise I save the items for villagers who can still level up


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah, for the materials. I always collect a stockpile of 6-8 of every single item each day after finishing quests so I always have the stuff they ask for already on hand.


----------



## Deathamabob (Dec 17, 2017)

I don't have anyone to 20 yet, so I definitely still do them all. Once there is no furniture at all that I want to make, all marketplace items have been purchased, and the camper is fully expanded, then I will probably stop. Fulfilling the requests gives lots of money and you can sell any extra materials, so I wouldn't stop until I need nothing.


----------



## Shele (Dec 17, 2017)

If I max them out at my campsite, then I move them out. But I still do requests for them if I come across them on the map. I tend to keep the types at my campsite that I need the essence of... right now, I'm working on building back up my sporty essence so I can build the pool. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Feloreena (Dec 17, 2017)

I don't do requests for them if their level is maxed, as I prefer to save my items for campers that will give me some experience. Once I have more amenities and level 20 campers this may change.


----------



## Vala (Dec 17, 2017)

Always. Even for steel. If you think about it this way... Each animal had a special furniture request which needs 150 or so of a resource so even though you're sitting on 500 steel that's only enough for 3 steel special requests. Plus the extra money is always handy and candy canes too. 
I've been crafting holiday furniture up just in case some items become tradable in the future. (_Even though it's probable they'll be back again next year_)


----------

